# 10 months old in heat



## scottfleming (Aug 25, 2016)

so this is my first female, she is at 10 months old and is the second week a heat. i have noticed this week that when i let her out to pee she will squat down pee for 2-3 sec then drop down and start licking herself then walk a few feet squat down pee for 2-3 sec and drop down and start licking herself again. I just want to know if this is normal behavior. i have also noticed she does not have much of a appetite last week when her heat started she would eat everything in sight now she will eat half her food in the morning then later on a night eat her full dinner. her bleeding has slowed down as well she's basically just spotting now. her energy level in the house is normal she usually just lays around but when we get outside her energy level is good she runs and chases the Frisbee and ball and plays tug. I'm just wondering if this peeing thing is normal and if her eating is normal as well. like i said this is my first female and my first heat cycle


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

All females are different. She may be in standing heat now, and thus the added licking, and loss of appetite. Keep two eyes on her. Usually standing heat lasts about 3 days. She will probably continue to clean herself, but her eating habits should begin to normalize after 3 days.


----------



## scottfleming (Aug 25, 2016)

whats the difference between heat and standing heat?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Well, the heat cycle is generally begun with the first notice of blood, but many people notice behavioral changes in their bitches prior to blood. The bleeding usually lasts for approximately three weeks. But somewhere, usually in the middle of the heat, the blood lightens, dogs go from interested to EXTREMELY INTERESTED, and she will often go from grumbling/baring her teeth at dog's advances to turning around, offering her butt and putting her tail aside for them (called "flagging" or "flagging her tail").

At that point for about 3 days she is in "standing heat." This is where she will literally "stand" for the male. And normally it coincides with ovulation, or rather the time when the egg will be ready for the sperm to fertilize it. She will be just as intent on getting to the boys as the boys are at getting to her, so, constant, never-ending vigilance!

After the 3 days, the boys will still try to impregnate her, but they will have less interest, and she will have less interest in them.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

It's her first heat. She's young and doesn't understand. She's fine. Licking herself is normal. Partial urination then urinating a little further off and cleaning herself between is normal. Mine doesn't have a loss of appetite but I wouldn't worry about it unless 2 weeks go by and she's only intaking less than half calories.


----------



## Coco's mum (Sep 29, 2016)

< bumping this thread >

Our girl just went into her first heat cycle. This isn't my first go-round with females in heat, but it is my first with a Long Haired GSD - ohmygosh - the fur. 

She's fine, but she doesn't seem too interested in cleaning herself… would it be a good idea to trim her very poofy haunches? I'm afraid if I don't do something to help her in this manner, she's going to have clotted fur back there. 

(I'm sure this is a silly question - its just that my other female GSD was vigilant in cleaning herself and she was a regular coat girl)


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Coco's mum said:


> I'm afraid if I don't do something to help her in this manner, she's going to have clotted fur back there].
> 
> I would rinse it once a day with luke warm water. Cannot be too difficult. It's only a few days a year.


----------

